# Geophagus Dicrozoster



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

A friend of mine brought these over today. Settling them in with the rotkeils and cichla. 

_click on pics to enlarge_


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

super cool.. I wish the earth eaters would get along with my africans... the LFS says the cichlids are too mean...  Looks like I'll have to get a tank for the new worlds to go along with my tank for the denison, odessa, & green tiger barbs, and flying foxes and misc cats...

I inherited this cichlid tank, I'm going to have to have at least 3 tanks by the time I"m happy.. heh.. maybe 4... for a marine. I'm going to be a poor, poor man... but I"ll have hours of entertainment!!!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

And here I am trying to cut back on tanks... :lol:


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

They look GREAT and look like they have settled nicely :thumb:


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

wow, nice! they grow up to 14" right? what size is the tank you're keeping all these beauties in? Must be a nice tank to watch!

Any chance of an FTS?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks. 

They're in a 125 right now. I haven't taken any tank shots but I'll give it a whirl this week. THe tank is fairly barren so the pics may be a bit boring.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow!!! More beauties. I'll bet they look stunning with your Cichla.

I have to make a point of visiting this section of the forum more often!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

lol, cool enough..

Hey where's St Norbert?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

klumsyninja said:


> lol, cool enough..
> 
> Hey where's St Norbert?


Just south of Winnipeg.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

A few more...

_click da pic_


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow! Amazing pics dude! Are those peacock bass?

How large is your tank? How big do peacock bass get?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks! 

Yes, those are spangled peacock bass, aka cichla occelaris. The tank they're in is a 6 ft 125. They get to be about 24-26". They will be going into a 360 in the next few months with an arowana and some other prehistorics. They just need to put on a couple of inches before they're no longer at too much risk with the aro, lol.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

NorthShore said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, those are spangled peacock bass, aka cichla occelaris. The tank they're in is a 6 ft 125. They get to be about 24-26". They will be going into a 360 in the next few months with an arowana and some other prehistorics. They just need to put on a couple of inches before they're no longer at too much risk with the aro, lol.


Wow! Do you have photos of your 360 and its inhabitants? Would LOVE to see it!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Those are some incredible pics, and WOW what fish.. Thanks!

The color on that rottie is intense.. And those Geo's are amazing.. man it's a long drive to winterpeg but next time I'm there I might come knock on your door!

insane, you have a 360G? ya X2 on the pics request..


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

klumsyninja said:


> Those are some incredible pics, and WOW what fish.. Thanks!
> 
> The color on that rottie is intense.. And those Geo's are amazing.. man it's a long drive to winterpeg but next time I'm there I might come knock on your door!
> 
> insane, you have a 360G? ya X2 on the pics request..


The 360 is not built yet. I'm still wating on the bottom pane of glass.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

WANT!!! :drooling:

What type of lighting set up do you have for those? I need to make my sister come over and take some pics of my fish for me.. (pro photographer)


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

awesome dude!!! :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

F8LBITEva said:


> awesome dude!!! :thumb:


Thanks! 

A couple from tonight....

_click da pix_


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi.. I get so caught up in the sa forums I forget to look here as often as I should.. Those are amazing pics of amazing fish :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: .. I love any kind of eartheater and the tankmates are beautiful also.. Congrats... Sue


----------

